# Wheel opening moldings?



## ShadoWolf (Mar 29, 2010)

So I think I used the wrong word when I called them "moldings." To be honest, I dont have the slightest clue what to call them, but my guess is its ore similar to a wheel well housing.


I had a pin fall out of one, and it rubbed up against my rear tire and got pretty jacked up. So I took it off...It wasn't going to be fixable.

I would'nt care that much considering its moderately cosmetic, and fairly hidden, but I've noticed without it on there, the rear fascia wobbles a little more on this side as opposed to the other side.

I imagine, I'll have to go to a salvage yard, or a dealership, but if anyone knows of some place a little easier, i'd appreciate the help!

I forgot to mention, this is for a 2005 GTO.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Post a pic of the one you still have and we can help.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Mar 29, 2010)

Here are the pictures of both sides. The rear passenger has the peice, and the rear driver side does not.


P.S. Don't mind the Nankang trash...The dealership put them on before I bought the car. While they look alright, they're cheap, and complete trash! I intend to burn them up and then get something better.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Isn't that call the fender or wheel well liner?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Splash guards or fender liners. Can't think of the correct word at the moment.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Mar 29, 2010)

Both of those sound about right...I found a salvage guy that has one, and he refered to it as a spash guard as well. I'll take my chances and see how it works out.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

